# My baby is sick and I'm worried



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm worried about Toby. 

Since yesterday morning, he's had horrible diarrhea. I have been adding plain canned pumpkin, and it hasn't really work. The quantity of diarrhea is smaller, but it's still liquid and horrible. He is eating, drinking, and playing like normal. I've been pushing fluids to keep him hydrated. 

The only thing that changed is that my sister was here for three weeks and she left on Sunday. Could that have caused this? Could he be upset about my sister and Rocky leaving? 

Should I take him to the vet? 

Any ideas besides pumpkin, since I've been adding that to no avail?


----------



## pjknust (Oct 26, 2011)

have you tried Pepto or Kaopectate? 

pam in TX


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I didn't know if it was okay to give it to him. How much should I give? I can pick some up first thing in the morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Try to give his tummy a break for a little while - say until noon tomorrow. Replace half his water with plain unflavored pedialyte.

I have found dumping 1 capsule of live active probiotics (the kind you can find at a health food store in a fridge) into their mouths works great. 

I also keep pro-pectalin tablets on hand. 

Pumpkin really only works when the digestive upset is due to maybe eating something out of the norm, not if the digestive upset is due to imbalance in their gut. The probiotics help with that.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay. I will pick up everything tomorrow. Should I feed him in the morning or no?


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Poor guy. We used pure yam baby food with Odie, but I would imagine it would be the same as the pumpkin. First, we fasted her for a day (a recommendation from her vet) and used a pediatric electrolyte maintenance solution (unflavoured ingredients: dextrose, potassium citrate, sodium chloride, sodium citrate, citric acid, water) to avoid dehydration. I'm sure a change in the home environment could cause diarrhea, but if any diarrhea continues for more than a couple days it would be a concern. Will your vet allow you to deliver a sample to be tested?


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

pupluv168 said:


> Okay. I will pick up everything tomorrow. Should I feed him in the morning or no?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


No give his tummy at least 12, if not 18-20 hours to 'rest'.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay I will give his tummy a chance to rest and give him the pedialyte and other stuff. 



KrystalLeigh said:


> Poor guy. We used pure yam baby food with Odie, but I would imagine it would be the same as the pumpkin. First, we fasted her for a day (a recommendation from her vet) and used a pediatric electrolyte maintenance solution (unflavoured ingredients: dextrose, potassium citrate, sodium chloride, sodium citrate, citric acid, water) to avoid dehydration. I'm sure a change in the home environment could cause diarrhea, but if any diarrhea continues for more than a couple days it would be a concern. Will your vet allow you to deliver a sample to be tested?


His home environment didn't change, just my sister visited and then left. Idk if that would cause this. I've only seen this vet once since we only moved here at the end of August (when he had fleas), so I don't know if they'd allow that. If he isn't better by Thursday after I've tried all this stuff, I will call the vet and either drop off a sample or go in. 

Poor baby is finally sleeping. He even woke up in the middle of the night last night to go potty which is not like him.




Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I don't have any aadvice beyond what's been given but I just wanted to send pats to Toby and hugs to you. I know how horrible it is when your little one is sick and you don't know what to do. Hopefully Toby feels better after his tummy has a little rest so you don't have to worry about him.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Huge hugs from across the pond, and thinking of you. 

I too swear by pro-biotics, but they take a while to get the bacteria established in the gut & multiplying, so don't be alarmed if no immediate result.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I can't really add to the advice you've been given Ashley but just wanted you to know I'm thinking of Toby and you and hoping the little guy gets better soon, I hate it when any of us have a problem with our little ones, keep us posted. X


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh no, poor Toby! I would just give his tummy a break like others said and add in the probiotics. I would go to the vet if it doesn't get better after a few days, because with severe prolonged diarrhea dehydration could happen.

Edit: I would try a bland diet for a couple of days.. Boiled white rice and chicken breast usually works well when my 2 have tummy upset.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I appreciate the advice and kind thoughts. 

First thing in the morning I am going to get some probiotics from the health store and pedialyte. I have to go to school after that, but I will give them to Toby right away after I get home at 11. Hopefully they will help. I'm also going to let his tummy rest until dinner tomorrow night. 

If he isn't better by Saturday, I will call the vet to see if I need to come in or bring a sample or what. The best thing about this vet is that they are open 24/7 because they are an emergency vet and regular vet in one so I have access at night and on weekends if I need it. 

Thanks again and I will keep you posted!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

The only thing with human vs. dog pre/pro-biotics is that there's quite a few bacteria which are a different & can't survive in the gut of another species and vice versa. 

My Vet is Holistic & I buy them from her (she keeps them in the fridge), and I know in USA there are some superb dog-specific ones with $1m's spent on R&D (wishes we could get them here). 

I'd call the vets now & ask what they have available brand wise (I'm sure they'd sell you probiotics over the counter without a consult) and then read up on that brand prior to buying the human ones.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

A breeder friend told me to feed a bland diet if Rocky has diarrhea. So I cooked him chicken breast with carrots (that have been cooked for at least an hour). I fed him that until he has no diarrhea anymore. Usually works quite well.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

So sorry to hear Toby is unwell  I'll be thinking about you guys. I should imagine it is down to being upset about your sister leaving and that he'll be back to normal soon. They can be very sensitive to change. Keep us updated xox


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Not little Toby!  I hope he is feeling better very soon. Send him hugs and kisses from Gemma and me.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Ahhhh, poor Toby, charchi sometimes gets like this and i think it,s because he still manages to get hold of insects in the garden and eats them, before i can get to him, i do wonder though if this can make them sick. Does Toby eat any insects? i hope he,s better soon. Give him big cuddles from me.


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Just adding another been there, done that.
A few months ago I took Ripley to the groomer for a bath (first time bath, but we go there for nail trims), the next day my parents came to town and stayed with us a few days. By the end of the week Ripley was having diarrhea every 1/2 hr to hr 24/7! Our vet diagnosed her with stress colitis. And hers is a little worse because she's missing 10" of intestines. So now probiotics will be part of her routine. So I guess she just got herself worked up. 
Hope Toby is doing better!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I was sorry to read this thread. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I didn't feed him this morning and on my way to school I stopped and got supplies. The health store wasn't open so I will stop on the way home for probiotics- or should I go to a pet supply store for that? He was up all night, poor thing. This morning he seems a bit better and no diarrhea so far today. I did call the vet last night (thank goodness they are 24 hrs) and they said to try all the stuff I told them I was going to do and, as long as he is hydrated, I can wait and see until tomorrow afternoon or Friday morning to go in if necessary. 

Fingers crossed  



Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

This: Dog Probiotics : Warnings and Reviews

I keep my probiotics (and ALL drugs) in the fridge because, contrary to popular belief it's dry & no humidity can get in i.e. if you put an OPENED packet of crisps or crackers in the fridge they'll stay as fresh as the day you opened them for weeks.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

These are the ones I have used:

I get this from an all natural Dog store:

Wholistic Pet Organics - Wholistic Acidophilus, 4oz

Wholistic Pet Organics Digest All Plus with Probiotics

and my holistic vet has given me this one for my cat when he was on strong antibiotics (not prescribed by her but another Vet in an emergency situation but she decided to let him finish the dose):

FortiFlora® Canine Nutritional Supplements | Purina Veterinary Diets


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

So I picked him up the probiotics Christie recommended at a pet boutique. He drank a half a cup of pedialyte. And I fasted him this morning. No diarrhea while I was at school!!! I hope this is a good sign, since yesterday and Monday he had it while I was at school too. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Ashley I didn't write before 'cause I can't advise you on this, but I hope little Toby is feeling better. 
I'll keep you both in my thoughts.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Good stuff Ashley, hopefully it's all over with now. I'm sure this was nerve-wracking. Hugs to you & Toby.


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

I hope he does better after the fast. Healthy tummy thoughts on the way for poor little Toby.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I should feed him tonight, right? So far so good. He drank a bit more pedialyte and was actually happy to go for a walk for the first time in days. Still no tummy trouble. He's resting now. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That's good news! Hopefully it will settle down. Diarrhea is never fun!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Yeah hopefully he feels better!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I should feed him tonight, right? So far so good. He drank a bit more pedialyte and was actually happy to go for a walk for the first time in days. Still no tummy trouble. He's resting now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide




IF he remains this way(without diarrhea) feed him, but a smaller portion than
usual, I'd say about half the amount. Don't give him any other food or treats.


Is he drinking regular water?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ashley, I'm just now reading this, but based on what I've read, i would boil him some chicken and white rice tonight, whenever my babies get the runs that's what I give them and it works like a charm! Hope he's back to normal! Thinking of you, xoxo!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ashley, I'm just now reading this, but based on what I've read, i would boil him some chicken and white rice tonight, whenever my babies get the runs that's what I give them and it works like a charm! Hope he's back to normal! Thinking of you, xoxo!


That does work great, you are right, unless you have a dog that doesn't tolerate rice like my Benji.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ashley, how is he doing? Hope he is better!

Could he have gotten into something while your sister was visiting, or could she have given him some food he is not used to! Just a thought!

Sometimes, hubby will drop "crumbs" on the floor while he is eating something. He doesn't notice he is doing it, but I usually do (sigh)! Maybe he got something small and it really messed up his tummy!

Hope he is better!


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Ashley, I hope poor Toby is feeling better! Please keep us updated! ((Hugs))


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Poor Toby! I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> That's good news! Hopefully it will settle down. Diarrhea is never fun!





Huly said:


> Yeah hopefully he feels better!


No, it's definitely not fun. And thanks for the well wishes. 



~LS~ said:


> IF he remains this way(without diarrhea) feed him, but a smaller portion than
> usual, I'd say about half the amount. Don't give him any other food or treats.
> 
> Is he drinking regular water?


He is drinking regular water, but I am also giving him pedialyte as a supplement. 



Zorana1125 said:


> Ashley, I'm just now reading this, but based on what I've read, i would boil him some chicken and white rice tonight, whenever my babies get the runs that's what I give them and it works like a charm! Hope he's back to normal! Thinking of you, xoxo!





~LS~ said:


> That does work great, you are right, unless you have a dog that doesn't tolerate rice like my Benji.


I don't have any chicken or rice in the house and I can't get out tonight. Hopefully he will be okay with just a bit of his ZP. 



Angel1210 said:


> Ashley, how is he doing? Hope he is better!
> 
> Could he have gotten into something while your sister was visiting, or could she have given him some food he is not used to! Just a thought!
> 
> ...


It didn't start until the day after she left. I don't know what caused it, it is possible she gave him something even though she knows my rules. 



4bsingreece said:


> Ashley, I hope poor Toby is feeling better! Please keep us updated! ((Hugs))


No diarreha today. But he hasn't eaten. I'm just about to give him a little food.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

He ate his ZP. I gave him about 1/2 his usual amount. That was an hour ago, and so far he's okay. But he hasn't gone poo yet, so we will see how that goes. But he seems much more like his old self. And I feel better about him- he seems to be on the road to recovery.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> He ate his ZP. I gave him about 1/2 his usual amount. That was an hour ago, and so far he's okay. But he hasn't gone poo yet, so we will see how that goes. But he seems much more like his old self. And I feel better about him- he seems to be on the road to recovery.


That's great news! Keep us posted!! Poor baby!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

It's just after midnight here and still no poo. Hopefully it is his tummy healing and not eating as much as usual today. Now I'm anxious for a poo, lol. But Mon and Tues he went right after he ate, so this is probably a hood thing. 

I don't worry about my digestive system this much!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Here hoping for a solid stool!!! :bootyshake:

Come on little Toby, you can do it! Make mama happy!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm glad Toby is feeling a bit better. How is he doing now?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

i just saw this you can also,give ground beef with no fat,hard boil eggs the whites only,and cream of wheat as a bland diet .hope toby is doing better


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Im alittle late on this as well, hope he gets to feeling better, like stated fried hamburger and rice is much better than chicken and rice, make sure to drain grease from the cooked buger and let cool befour using, if you dont have any rice you can just use the burger mixed with few dog food kibbles. Kaopectate and pepto bismol works wonders as well just make sure to use it correctly.

For liquid, shake well because vital contents are sitting on the bottle's bottom. Dogs need 0.5 to 1.5 milliliters for every pound they weigh. This comes to two teaspoons for every 10 pounds that the dog weighs. This is given every 12 hours for up to 48 hours.

Also try using some probiotics mixed in with food every now and then is good for intestinal health.

I like keeping extra Albon on hand. You never know what your pets get into at times that can cause out bursts of diarreha.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Attention chi people!!!

Toby would like to announce That he had a hard poo!! I know you all are thrilled. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

pupluv168 said:


> Attention chi people!!!
> 
> Toby would like to announce That he had a hard poo!! I know you all are thrilled.
> 
> ...


Good news...I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Woohoo party time! :hello1: I love solid poopoos!!!

:cheer:

Keep it up Toby baby, stay happy & healthy! Big kiss for you!


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

:cheer: woot! woot! thats great news...:thumbup:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks. He was soooo proud of himself, too. I was so excited I was dancing and singing and he got really happy. 

And we took a 1.5 hour walk today in the beautiful 60 degree weather. He was chasing leaves and squirrels and wagging his tail the whole time. He's definitely back to himself, thank goodness. 

Thank you all for everything! I hope it keeps up!!


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## LBChi (Mar 12, 2012)

YAY!!! Glad he is feeling better!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Only just seen this thread but glad little Toby is back to his usual self! Sounds like a nasty few days!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Glad Toby is feeling better!!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks you guys


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

So glad he is better. Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad Toby is better. Yey to solid pooos!! LOL!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love this website! You are the only people that are just as obsessed with poo as me!!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh of course! I pay attention to my dogs' stools daily, to make sure they are solid 
and healthy looking. It's so important. A great way of telling if your baby's not well.


----------

